# Halloween style contact lenses?



## CreatureOfTheNight (May 10, 2004)

Yeah, same here. I know you can get them at The Costumer, but I don't know the price. I'm looking for werewolf-yellow ones.

"Even a man who is pure at heart and says his prayers by night, may become a wolf, when the wolfsbane blooms, and the autumn moon is bright." - 1941 The Wolf-Man

"An remember kids: I put the Fun back in Funeral!"


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

I just found some at www.contactland.com. They are $89 per pair and come in Rx strength also.

You may want the wild eyes or cat eyes.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Sorry, wrong web address. Here is the correct one:

http://www.contactsland.com/wiley1len.html

The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!


----------



## Brian05 (May 11, 2004)

*I just bought my pair of Black Sclera contacts, there a bit more expensive, around $300 but well worth it, The site i bought them from has many different halloween contacts and show what they look like on somebody, www.lensquest.com Also i have found several halloween contacts at the local Wall-Mart had several pretty cheap one, around 60-80 dollars a pair, Another place is called Discount Lens, you could try their website.

Brian*


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Brian. I went to the Lensquest site and they have a huge selection. There is just no comparison to those schlera contacts. They are amazing!!! The price is steep, but for that extreme an effect, probably worth it. Because I have to manage my haunt, I can't really wear a mask to interface with guests, so adding extreme contacts may be a good alternative.

Thanks again.

The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

www.clsdistributing.com this is a wholesale place where you can get contacts at 25.00 a pair...the catch is you have to buy at least 10 pair...get some of your friends together and make a order........this is where I order from......

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Dark Tomb! I have been considering contacts for this years costume too! That is a great site!

BlackRose


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

I'd like to order 3 or 4 pair of the contacts. If anyone else wants to go in on the CLS Distributing idea, let's see if we can come up with 10 pairs.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Thedarktomb_
> 
> I'd like to order 3 or 4 pair of the contacts. If anyone else wants to go in on the CLS Distributing idea, let's see if we can come up with 10 pairs.
> 
> ...


I would be in for 2 pairs myself. The only question I would have it do they have to be 10 pairs of the SAME style?

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

I'm not sure. I want all different styles also. I called them earlier but got an answering machine. 



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Don't you have to go to an eye doctor and get "fitted" for contacts and have a prescription before any place will sell them to you even if you have perfect vision?

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Only if you need corrective vision lenses, then yes you have to have a current prescription. Even for web purchases. But if you get them in what's called, "Plano" or non-prescriptive, then you don't need anything from the eye doctor. That's my understanding. 



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't you still need to know what the "base curve" is? Or is that part of the RX?

BlackRose


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

there is this place by me that sells them for 20 dollars a pair. Ive worn them nothing that has messed up my friends eyes who always wear them. But Some say they could be bad for your eyes due to the cheapness. But I know people who have been wearing/buying them from there for years.

All is done


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Misfit_
> 
> there is this place(s) by me that sells them for around 20 dollars a pair. Ive worn them nothing that has messed up my friends eyes who always wear them. But Some say they could be bad for your eyes due to the cheapness. But I know people who have been wearing/buying them from there for years.
> 
> All is done


All is done


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Misfit, what is the name of that place that sells them for $20 a pair?



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Well I went to the Monster Mania show in New Jersey (after a few jug handle turns) and purchased my contact lenses. I posted a pic of them in the Frightmaster photo gallery. 

Thanks Spiderella.....

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

you can count me in for 2 pairs!!!

Remeber, no matter where you go, there you are,
Bonzai


----------



## Neith (Aug 15, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Thedarktomb_
> 
> I'd like to order 3 or 4 pair of the contacts. If anyone else wants to go in on the CLS Distributing idea, let's see if we can come up with 10 pairs.
> 
> ...


I'd also like to get myself a pair with the pitch in money idea, thing is, if you DO have to get one type then it wouldnt be much fun unless everyone had the same style in mind.. 
Send me an email if you ever find out more or wanna try that..


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

Now, I'm not saying this is safe and definitely "use at your own risk". I wear gas permeable contact lenses and each year get a new pair. I take the old lenses and, using modeling paint, yellow to be exact, and paint a circle around the iris area, leaving a hole for my pupil. I use a small brush and and a lite coat and th eeffect is just as good as a 200 dollar pair. I am used to wearing "hard lenses" so the discomfort level is minimal to me. It may vary in others. Again, proceed at your own risk. I cannot get a prescription in soft lenses and the professional hard lenses are just oo expensive.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Here are the ones I bought

[image]http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10016/WhiteCat.jpg[/image]

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## rhia (Sep 10, 2004)

I found a site that has pretty decent prices on the special effects contacts

http://www.visiondirect.com/la/product/list.asp?catid=10898&trx=LeftNav&trxp2=10898&trxp3=2

Into the night we shall soar, our souls entwinded forever more.


----------



## rhia (Sep 10, 2004)

hehehe wrong link........ this site has the crazy eyes for 69 a pair.
Also there are some on Ebay going for about $30 a pair!b

http://store.yahoo.net/eyecolor/crazlenplan.html


Into the night we shall soar, our souls entwinded forever more.


----------



## bigbef (Sep 17, 2004)

I HAD JUST CREATED A TOPIC FOR HELP I WASNT FREAKY CONTACTS FOR HALLOWEEN BUT MY VISION IS +5.50 ANYONE KNOW OF ANY BRANDS THAT MAKE THAT PRESCRIPTION?


----------



## FireItUpXTC (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd gladly put down some money for one pair if you guys do decide to have a group buy on those lenses at $25 a pair. definetly a good deal!


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2004)

I went to the wholesale website and it said nothing about having to buy in bulk to get a deal. I might just have went to a different sight. You guys have put a lot up. I really appreciate that because i'm looking into getting a pair of Black Schlera Contacts but know very little about them. Brian05 could you give me some insight on them. I see you just got them so i guess you would be the one who knows the most about them. Any help would be great. Price isn't really a factor so if i have to buy the expensive ones i will.
thanks guys

Matt Maley


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

Where does it say $25 a pair, for 10 or more?
They all seem to have different prices, some being substantially more. There are "deals" on cases, which have a pair of each kind....


"and though you fight to stay alive, your body starts to quiver
For no MERE MORTAL can resist the evil of the THRILLER...MUAHAHAHAHAHA"~Vincent Price
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10057


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

I this is,a real deal count me in too

On all Hallows eve,when the moon is high,I get a little twinkle in my sweet green eyes,For I know haunts abound,with goblins and witches and just may leave you in tatters and stitches ,So careful as you enter my halloween crypt cause safty is the key and i got the neighbors whipped,HAHAHAA,
ISIS


----------



## Irishfrcrkr (Oct 6, 2004)

Try Coastcontacts.com

Prices ranged but they had some as cheap at $25 a lense

The worms crawl in....The worms crawl out....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2004)

I bought 10 pairs from CLS Distributing after Transworld.Good contacts w/no problems-25$ pair show price-I sold them for 60. I only have a pair of "black outs" left. You can order any variety, all are non-prescription and if stored correctly before opening they'll keep for a year

The night walks with me


----------



## Chaoswolf (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.9mmsfx.com/lenses.html More expensive, but they have a much larger variety than I have found anywhere else, and their art seems to be of a better quality


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Try Evil Eyes or Eye Color.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2004)

some body said there was some in walmart? would these be found in the eye section right because I've never been in the eye section? and my sight is fine so will they still work or will they sell them to me?


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Go to the Vision Center, usually located at the front of the store. They pay rent for the space. Not sure if they about their sales policy on non-prescriptions but shouldn't be a problem.

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------

